# יידישע מאמע



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

This is Yiddish right? and means "Jewish mother" ???   idishe mame ?


----------



## berndf

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> This is Yiddish right? and means "Jewish mother" ??? *Y*idishe mame ?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

also "overprotective mother" ??  Is the stress idishe mame?


----------



## berndf

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> also "overprotective mother" ??


If that's what you associate with being a Jewish mother...





Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Is the stress *Y*idishe mame?


Yes. ... Unless you think Yiddish has phonemic gemination, then it might be Yi(d)dishe Mamme. I don't really know enough about Yiddish phonology. At the time Yiddish and German separated, phonemic gemination was on the way out. I don't exactly know the situation in Yiddish.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

berndf said:


> If that's what you associate with being a Jewish mother...Yes.



No - that is what i read in a book as an additional part of the definition.


----------



## berndf

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> No - that is what i read in a book as an additional part of the definition.


In which language? In Yiddish itself or as a loan word in English?


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

In a book teaching Hebrew to English speakers.  There are a few Yiddish expressions along with some Arabic ones.  Thats the context


----------



## berndf

Ah, you mean as a Yiddish loan in Hebrew. That I can't answer, sorry.

EDIT: All what I wrote applies only to Yiddish itself.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

berndf said:


> Ah, you mean as a Yiddish loan in Hebrew. That I can't answer, sorry.



right


----------



## Tamar

We don't use Yidishe mama in Hebrew, we have אמא פולניה and she has characteristics I don't if they exist in Yidishe mama (I'm afraid I'm too tired right now to explain what is the אמא פולניה, some other time...)


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

How strange that my Hebrew book has this expression when it isn't really used in Hebrew.  There aren't really many other Yiddish expressions in the book so I assumed they included this one for some reason.  I suppose it is perhaps common in Yiddish, and can be heard in Bnei Brak and other areas where there are a lot of Chabad and similar movements sort of people.


----------



## Tamar

> How strange that my Hebrew book has this expression when it isn't really used in Hebrew.


That is strange. And funny that who ever wote it should think that it's useful...
A lot more useful to know נו and תכל'ס.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I think its inclusion is a nod to the presence of Yiddish among ultra-orthodox communities in Israel, just like the book includes some slang expressions from Arabic.  Its all an attempt to create a balanced mini-portrait of the language.


----------



## Omerik

berndf said:


> Yi(d)dishe Mamme. I don't really know enough about Yiddish phonology. At the time Yiddish and German separated, phonemic gemination was on the way out. I don't exactly know the situation in Yiddish.


If he's asking about the Hebrew pronunciation, it should be mentioned that usually the word יידיש is pronounced simply [ˈ(ʔ)idiʃ], and so יידישע is pronounced [ˈ(ʔ)idiʃe]. Some even write it as אידיש, I personally was sure that this is how you write it as a kid, because this is how it sounds. Kind of the same way like ישראל is pronounced [(ʔ)isʁaˈ(ʔ)el] and not [jisʁaˈ(ʔ)el] like some non-native speakers think, when they call it "Yisrael", supposedly in Hebrew.


----------



## berndf

Omerik said:


> If he's asking about the Hebrew pronunciation, it should be mentioned that usually the word יידיש is pronounced simply [ˈ(ʔ)idiʃ], and so יידישע is pronounced [ˈ(ʔ)idiʃe].


Of course.





berndf said:


> All what I wrote applies only to Yiddish itself.


----------



## Omerik

berndf said:


> Of course.


Oh, it wasn't to contradict you, just to clarify it - since you corrected him when he wrote "idishe", I just wanted to point out that it's not *totally* wrong


----------



## Nunty

Like so many things in Israel, the use of יידישע מאמע varies with population group/subculture and perhaps also with the age of the speaker. I grew up in an area where Yiddish was spoken freely and even those who did not speak it themselves were familiar with it from older people. יידשע מאמע was used and understood to mean the same thing as אמא פולניה. 

My impression is that אמא פולניה is more common among younger, non-religious people, but I would say that יידישע מאמע is definitely used as a loan word in Hebrew.


----------

